# Tire size



## bjornberg18 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ive been looking for a small trailer for a while now and I see alot have different size tires
I was wondering if pulling on gravel and fields and such, if a small tire would be more vulnerable to the wear and tear from gravel and rocks.

just want some opinions on this
thanks guys!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Always go for the bigger tires when you can. Especially if they are going to see a lot of miles. Remember that a small tier has to turn many more revolutions in its life than a larger one. Generally meaning more heat and faster wear on the tire and bearings. There is also the clearance issue to consider.


----------

